# 2010 Specialized P1 Front Axel Question



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

I am just sitting here..looking at my bike. And found something I am wondering about.










Is that correct? To have the washer on the NUT side of the fork? I have NO idea what made me think of this..but it made me think of it. It came that way..but is it correct? It is the only way it can fit in there, so it must be right..but I was JW if my LBS put it together wrong? I don't think so..


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

It is on correctly.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

That's what I thought. Thanks Demo. 

Sometimes I think to hard when I should just be riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

See how the black nut has a serated edge? That is how you know. Same goes for the outer washer. Serated edge butts against the fork (or frame).


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Right, and thats what I was going by. But this time I thought, well, both serrated should go against each other?

But that doesn't make sense..because then both sides wouldn't grab the frame properly.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

That washer looks like a retention mechanism designed to save you should the nut work itself loose.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

It does, actually. It hasn't came loose, but when I took the front wheel off, I had to remove the washers a fair bit to get the wheel off.

Now, hes the next question..which I just don't know why it is happening. My front axle is tight as all hell. Why? I loosen it, like adjust it so its not tight and can flow easily(in my hand) but as soon as I come back from a ride, I am no longer able to spin it in my hand..I am worried this is chewing my bearings up...thoughts?


----------



## mattty (Feb 26, 2009)

There is a good chance that your bearings are going (its a cheap loose ball hub):

The thing to look out for when removing/installing a wheel with a loose ball hub, or any hub with cone/jam nuts (the nuts on the inner side of the fork leg), is to make sure that the cone nuts are not rotating while tightening the outer nuts. You are effectively tightening up the bearing races and crushing the bearings when this occurs. Riding with the bearings tight causes them to ovalize and your hub dies prematurely. A cone wrench is a handy tool to avoid this...


----------

